# Hungarian breeds



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Adrienn,

I'm sorry but I've not heard of any of those breeds  Do you have any pictures?


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you for your answer.
I send you some pictures about Hungarian breeds, and some details about them:

1. Lipicai: You can see these horses e.g. in the Spanish Riding School of Vienna.


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

2. GidrÃ¡n: it is used in military, and one of them was ridden by William Fox-Pitt.

A Gidran in England:


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

3. KisbÃ©ri fÃ©lvÃ©r: it was the horse of soldiers in the 1850s, and now it is used in military (and a lot of riding schools work with it).


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

4. Shagya-arab: it's a Hungarian breed which comes from the Arabian Horse. This Hungarian horse is very popular in Europe.


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

5. Furioso-North Star: a traditional Hungarian breed, it can be found in Canada, too. It's a very good hobby horse, because it's very calm.


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

And at last but not least:

6. NÃ³niusz: it is a traditional Hungarian horse and it is the horse of the Hungarian "puszta".


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

cseporanadrienn said:


> 3. KisbÃ©ri fÃ©lvÃ©r: it was the horse of soldiers in the 1850s, and now it is used in military (and a lot of riding schools work with it).


I love this horse's build! He seems to be quite leggy. Very good post, cseporanadrienn! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I fell in love with the nonius breed. Is it true that they are a protected horse? I was looking for a breeder. I had wanted to purchase one. I live in Canada and a women who has a farm called nonius said they were protected.


----------



## cseporanadrienn (Mar 31, 2007)

Dear Prettypalfrey,

yes, this hungarian breed (like many other Hungarian horses) is protected, and in 2004 nÃ³niusz became a national treasure (it got this 'title' from the state), because we have to save these horses, because they represent a traditional hungarian breed, and they were damaged in the second world war (a lot of horses died and they were taken away from the country).
Hungary wants to make its horses popular and there are a lot of possibilities to find a place to buy them... Unfortunately these horses are not so popular abroad... If You give me your e-mail address I can send You some pictures...
Bye


----------



## aryka (Apr 22, 2007)

Dear Everybody!

Hi, I'm also hungarian.

The hungarian breeds is very wonderful and very good  I have 1 furioso horse, black colour. He's 2 years old  

http://img2.tar.hu/norbary/img/29394202.jpg he's mentor, now moulting 
http://img2.tar.hu/norbary/img/27972039.jpg mentor in the winter
http://img2.tar.hu/norbary/img/26803118.jpg and in the last summer.

if you want i have many photos  

Bye: Aryka


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

They look lovely. If they were bred in the united states I would most certainly buy into hungarian breeds, if they were sold for reasonable prices. The KisbÃ©ri fÃ©lvÃ©r is my favorite, wonderfully round and short coupled conformation.


----------



## kikinda (Apr 23, 2007)

futolympeventer327 said:


> They look lovely. If they were bred in the united states I would most certainly buy into hungarian breeds, if they were sold for reasonable prices. The KisbÃ©ri fÃ©lvÃ©r is my favorite, wonderfully round and short coupled conformation.


Hi futolympeventer327,

There are several people busy with importing Hhungarian horses to US. I do not know prices in US, but prices in East Europe indicates a very reasonalbe prices in US, as well.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

:shock: OMG! :shock: 

They are so pretty!


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

cseporanadrienn said:


> 2. GidrÃ¡n: it is used in military, and one of them was ridden by William Fox-Pitt.
> 
> A Gidran in England:


I know this breed is used for driving.


----------

